# Nipigon Beverages



## Canadacan (Oct 17, 2016)

Last year (2015) we drove across Canada to North Bay Ont. This was one of the towns we passed through....I believe we stopped at the Tim's up on the hwy!, and of course I remember the bridge that was still being finished. I don't normally collect Ontario bottles but I am getting to really like them......the only places on the map on the back of the bottle we never passed through were Beardmore and Red Rock.
This was in a small collection I picked up yesterday and it will be staying with me...the bottle is just gorgeous!...don't ya think?


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah! That one is very cool. Great graphics and in mint shape.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 17, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Fella's!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice one!  I've never seen that one before, that's got a fantastic picture on it of a bygone Canadian profession.  I wonder how many Canadian ACL's have maps on them, I think there are at least two from BC if I remember correctly - I've only got one, the Goodwill from Victoria.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks CanadianB!...yea this has to be one of my faves now..lol. Yes the GoodWill bottling is a fantastic one showing the whole Island...the other I guess would be the Hub City from Kamloops showing the main highways that come into town....but that one barley qualifies.



And then of course there is this one...a WCSDC bottle from 1974 (Winnipeg)....showing the old city quarter and the red river, This is without a doubt the highest detailed ACL you'll ever see...the whole series is unbelievable really.


----------



## RCO (Oct 20, 2016)

think I also passed thru nipigon but it must of been years ago by now , can't really remember much of it . 
have seen another bottle from this bottler but not the acl yet , is an embossed dominion bottle from nipigon bottling works . this area is so far north from where I live , never been up there to look for bottles before and not that familiar with the area or bottles . 

is another bottle from Ontario with a map on it , the simcoe dry from Orillia has a map of simcoe county on the front . might be others with maps , have to think about it and search around a bit


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh yeah that Simcoe is great!... thanks for posting it.


----------



## RCO (Oct 21, 2016)

thinking and I seem to recall seeing one online before maybe ebay or kiijjji at some point a while back but haven't seen one for sale in person 

nipigon is fairly small , I'd wonder if it was bigger back then or served more distant communities at some point before transport trucks were able to reach the smaller towns along lake superior easier . it seem so small to have its own bottler which was around for some time


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 22, 2016)

Yea I know nothing about the bottler...when they started or ended, the only thing I know is the bottle it self is dated 1958. Yes I would think the town was a bit larger in population in the 60's.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah that Hub bottle must have been the one I was thinking of, I feel like there was another one but I can't think what it would be.  As for Nipigon being a small town they likely were distributing to other towns in the area as well.  There's an ACL from Bourget, which is only a small fraction of the size of Nipigon.  It's so small that if every resident of the town drank a bottle of soda every day it still might not be enough to keep the bottling plant in operation.

And wow that really is the most detailed ACL I've ever seen!  Those commemorative ACL's from the 70's were some really fantastic bottles!


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 24, 2016)

once what fishing up in one of the lakes up there.


----------



## RCO (Oct 24, 2016)

Nipigon bottling works operated for a long time , book says 1931-1965 , the book ends at 65 so it could of survived into the early 70's maybe , appears to have been in that town for a while , must of been somewhat successful to have been there so long


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank  you for the  info RCO. Yes that was a long run for them, I  wonder if they had a Deco style bottle? I would also assume they were distributor for some of the name brands....I guess they had no real competition out there.


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2016)

there is an embossed bottle , found a picture of one , it was made by dominion , book also says they were the distributor for Coca cola , which might also explain why they were so successful as 
coca cola very popular


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2016)

found a couple other pictures , you can see its in the dominion art deco style that was used by other bottlers in Ontario and Canada


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 25, 2016)

Huh, I actually don't remember seeing that style of bottle used before.  It's obviously a generic, but I can't think of any other examples.


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Huh, I actually don't remember seeing that style of bottle used before.  It's obviously a generic, but I can't think of any other examples.




its similar to the dominion generic bottle ,I'm not 100% sure if they made this bottle as well , just assumed so , it might of been made by consumer glass ? 

this bottle seems to be fairly common for that area as I've seen a few on ebay or kiijji before over the years


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey cool!...that style looks familiar?...I'll go check and see what I got that resembles that.


----------

